# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أفهم نفسك

## أحمد نصيب علي

هل حدث من قبل أن قال لك البعض أفهم نفسك؟ وهل تصبح النفس غامضة عند صاحبها حتى يرنو فهمها وهل تصبح النفس مجهولة المعالم حتى لدى صاحبها؟؟ نعم قد يحدث ذلك فقد تجد البعض يقع في العديد من المشكلات والازمات وهو يعود الكرة بعد الأخرى وهو يعرف أنه وقع فيها من قبل ولكن لغياب حال نفسه عن نفسه فهو يقع فيها ولعل خير ما تعرف به نفسك ما تراه من آراء الآخرين عنك وما ينقمون به عنك, هل تصارح نفسك بعيوبها؟ أما أنك تغلق عينيك عن الحقيقة التى تبدو للناس كالشمس فى رابعة النهار ؟ أن تعرف قدرك فلا تحملها ما لا تطيق ولا تجلدها دائما بنقدك الهدام ولا لومك الدائم الذى يحملها ما لا تطيق , لعل هذه الكلمات مجرد { لعب عيال} أعذرونى جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

